# Choosing Thinsets...



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a job coming up where I'm supplying all the materials for a floor and tub surround. I need to choose thinsets for 3x6 3/8 limestone tile over DensShield and 12x12 3/8 limestone over Ditra. The Ditra is going in over Warmly Yours radiant electric floor heating which is going in over 2 layers of 5/8 plywood glued and screwed. My supplier choices are Daltile, Lowe's<-- or Home Depot<--. Anyone mind recommending specific products? also, if I would decide to put Kerdi over the DensShield would I switch to an unmodified thinset behind the Kerdi?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

forget the glue and screwed plywood. just screw it. you will leave little voids where the isn't any glue and it can pump.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

orson said:


> if I would decide to put Kerdi over the DensShield would I switch to an unmodified thinset behind the Kerdi?


:no:

You don't want to double waterproof. That creates a moisture sandwich. Use one or the other, not both.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Doh.....kk, I don't really need to Kerdi it, it's strictly a tub surround but the owner wanted it tiled in case a future homeowner wanted to convert to a shower, I will just seal my joints and screws w/RedGuard.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, you almost just described to a "T" a job I'M doing right now-- only with mine, it's 6x12 jerusalem stone instead of 12x12, (and it's a whole BUNCH of bathrooms in a hotel) but the walls and tubdeck are over Denshield, and the floor is over ditra!! LOL

The thinset being used is K/K over the Denshield and under the Ditra, and Kerabond with water to set the stone over the Ditra.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Bill,

This is a little off the topic, but what is that blue stuff you put in the tub to protect the finish called? I heard about it somewhere but I don't remember what is was called.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

www.protectiveproducts.com it is a roll on tub protector similar to redgard in consistency


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We just use plastic. That's kind of neat though.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

It IS pretty neat. Tough stuff, too. The GC put it on all the tubs. Pretty good idea, if you ask me!!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Pretty salty price for something you throw away, but a hell of a lot cheaper than replacing a tub or having the surface repaired. I think I'll build the cost into my next estimate that has a tub :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Keep in mind, this is a hotel, and these tubs are deep enameled cast iron. The tradesmen on this job, just like any commercial project don't give a damn about anything except making sure THEIR work looks just good enough to get a check out of it. If you look in the pic, you'll see where they stopped short with that blue stuff. I've already found one tub where someone dinged the enamel finish on the lip where the blue stopped short. Guys on this jub just don't care, and the money spent on that protectant was money well spent. I'd hate to think how much it would cost them in enamel repair or tub replacement if they DIDN'T use it!!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

wonder how many tubs you can coat out of a 5 gallon bucket. I'm guessing at most 2 tubs per gallon and that's probably a stretch.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll try to remember to ask the super today.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

From their website:
"One gallon covers approximately two standard 5' tubs."
"(5 gallons) Protects ten standard 5' tubs"

Wonder how that translates to real world usage?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

They're getting about 3 tubs to a 5 gallon pail. Of course, those are deep tubs, too.


----------

